

Ask HN: Links expiring *really* fast ... - ColinWright

Normally I don't mind about the "link dead or expired" message, but at the moment the links seems to be expiring <i>really</i> fast - sub 10 minutes in one case.<p>Has something changed?
======
wmf
I would guess that HN traffic has increased. Time for pg to increase the cache
size again.

